# Trying to Fill-Up 2008 Dance Card



## CMF (Feb 13, 2007)

Orlando - Been there done that - and will do it again in 2008!
Disney/Vero Beach - Visited in 2007 and loved it.
Grande Ocean/Hilton Head - Will be there this May.
Palm Beaches - Will be at Ocean Point in October.

Must see places that I know of are Sanibel Island and the Outer Banks.  Is it all down hill from here on out as far as the East Coast goes?

What do you suggest I put on my East Coast dance card?  The troupe is two adults + one senior + three children ages 5 and 2; and, we will be traveling during school breaks in 2008.

I look forward to your suggestions!

Charles

PS - I think many of you may suggest Myrtle Beach, but I suspect it may not be my cup of tea. And, the troupe does not golf or ski.


----------



## elaine (Feb 13, 2007)

*I live in DC area--with kids--my favorites*

assuming you are driving--we like williamburg--as to trade and the marriott there is very nice--we get Busch Gardens passes.  WE also like MB, again, if you get the marriott at grande dunes (Ocean Watch?), I don't think you would be disappointed.
We love Hilton Head, and go every year--same for Orlando--and with the kids, O is about the most fun--we stagger one year Disney, 1 year Universal, 1 year Seaworld, etc. so no one gets bored and 3 years in a row--it's where the kids (and Mom) pick for Easter break.
For kids your ages, beach vacation, Orlando, and a few kid-friendly theme parks are about it---we have also done skiing out West and in Poconos--but getting all the ski gear on/off is such a pain and it is $$$ for all to ski, so, I prefer beach vacations--or something with a good kids club.
Many really like Smugglers Notch in VT, but traders have to pay $$$ for the kids clubs.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 13, 2007)

St. Augustine FL

Blowing Rock area of NC (personally I prefer it to Lake Lure area - but since you own Foxrun, maybe Lake Lure and save yourself an exchange fee)

Cape Cod

Florida keys

You're right about Sanibel, and I second Williamsburg

There's always Wash DC and NYC

Crystal Coast, NC (Atlantic Beach)


----------



## CMF (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks for Keeping it Real Elaine*

I think you know where I'm coming from.  I'll have to look into the kids club thing.  Right now we can't leave them alone while away.  There was a kids party at Vero Beach and one of my boys broke into tears even though I was right outside the room and he could see me through a large window that spanned the length of the room.  And, mon and dad tried to get both boys to take advantage of the kids programs during the Alaska cruise last year and that was also a no sale.  They'd rather stick with mom and dad for their entertainment.

Maybe a year will make all the difference and they'll be ready to play on their own in the summer of 08.

Charles


----------



## wackymother (Feb 13, 2007)

And Philadelphia, lots of kid stuff to do.

The Poconos
Vermont (anywhere w/in driving distance of the Ben & Jerry's factory)
Wburg of course
Hilton Head
Baltimore (the aquarium!) 
Virginia--many beautiful, fun places
Maine--never been there but it's supposed to be spectacular
Lake George
Niagara Falls


----------



## ladycody (Feb 13, 2007)

I also like Williamsburg (along with Busch Gardens and the Luray Caverns).

I'd add Boston...a great public garden(swan boats and frog pond play area), trolley tours that let you on and off all day at a variety of locations (saves your feet...esp with a senior), a great aquarium, and a childrens museum as well...plus history and atmosphere galore for the adults from the north end (little italy) to fanueil hall and quincy marketplace.  Whale watches and harbor tours leave from the area of the aquarium too.

I'd also add the white mtns of NH if you like to hike and visit nature.  If it's later in the summer...the river by Loon mtn is fantastic to swim in (ask a local how to get to 'the old hole') and there's Clarks railroad, the Whales Tale water park, lots of good hikes (bald nob and georgianna falls in particular with a carrier for the 2 year old...fairly easy and the view is killer), Franconia Notch State Park (great easy hikes and sites like 'the flume').  It's just over an hour to N Conway and the outlet shopping there (also a few kids things to do in that area as well...and lots of river stops for a dip along the kancamangus hwy between loon and north conway).  Heading south, you can reach Lake Winnepesauke in about 90 minutes...it's a reasonable day trip.


----------



## JMS (Feb 13, 2007)

*Eagles at SugarBush in vermont*

i just bought a week in vermont which i won't be able to use in 2008 because spring break falls a different week. near Ben and Jerry's factory.  it is a really nice place. the units are 2000 sq ft single family houses. they trade through II. this place would be big enough for all of you i think.  i don't know what the availability there is in 2008.  you might be able to trade in if you are II members.


----------



## Avery (Feb 13, 2007)

For summer, come north, it is so beautiful....

Forget NYC with kids so young, I think it'd be too much for all of you imho.

But further north...

Vermont (Smuggs would be ideal)
Lake George
Lake Placid (haven't been, but should be great)
White Mountains of New Hampshire
Acadia National Park, Maine, or Samoset Resort
Cape Cod
Newport, Rhode Island

Williamsburg would be an entirely different trip, but might work for you...


----------



## CMF (Feb 13, 2007)

*Live right outside the DC and hardly take the boys into the city.*



Laurie said:


> St. Augustine FL
> 
> Blowing Rock area of NC (personally I prefer it to Lake Lure area - but since you own Foxrun, maybe Lake Lure and save yourself an exchange fee)
> 
> ...






I was thinking of a nice mountain vacation so Foxrun may fit the bill.  Great scenery and plenty of space to run around. The same goes for Sanibel.  

I would not dream of taking the kids to NYC.  I lived there for 10 years or so and would hate the idea of dragging them all over town to see . . . what?  It would be a totally different experience when they are older.  I think I'm like many other people and don't appreciate attractions when they are right next door.

Williamsburg is a thought, mainly for the water park and because it's close.  The boys are not into rides so Busch Gardens would be a waste.  They like the shows when we go to Disney and seeing the characters, but mom and dad have to really sell even the wimpiest rides.

I never really thought about Cape Cod for kids.  I expect the beaches will not be any nicer than those in Florida.

I don't know anything about St. Augustine other than (if I remember correctly) it's the older city in the US.  What makes it a great kid city?

I'll have to learn more about the Crystal Coast.  Will it be significantly different than Hilton Head?  And a similar question about the Keys.  I drove to Key West once and had a great time.  But, what will I find in the keys that I won't find in Sanibel?

I really appreciate the suggestions.  I want to touch the bases near home before spending big money to fly the troupe to more exotic locations - although my wife won't blink at the thought of spending thousands to fly to the Bahamas should we ever get a trade to Harborside  . . . . like that's ever gonna happen.

Charles


----------



## Avery (Feb 13, 2007)

Charles,

Many people prefer the Cape to Florida in the summer because it is cooler... if the heat and humidity in FL don't bother you, then I guess it's a toss up. 

The Cape has a character all its own. It is very quaint, and cute, and "fishing-village-y" and/or "retro" depending on where you go... we don't go b/c it doesn't seem worth the long drive for us with beaches right here. But the experience really doesn't compare...


----------



## wackymother (Feb 13, 2007)

With younger kids, cities are just too hard. But you need something more than scenery to entertain them. It can be a pile of sand in the parking lot, but you need something!


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 13, 2007)

Charles,
go to the outer banks.  Given your kids ages you can still go in early June or September/October.  You can get a nice house there for less than $1500 for the week.  Lots of them have private pools.

Look here:
http://www.villagerealtyobx.com/index-rentals.htm

and here:
http://www.sunrealtync.com/

and here:
http://www.corollaclassicvacations.com/


----------



## elaine (Feb 14, 2007)

*for your ages--consider Waterside by Spinnaker at HHI*

we actually bought one there b/c of the layout--here's what is so great for younger kids (and Mom).  Large zero entrance pool with a HUGE umbrella shading 1/2 of shallow area and 1/2 of chair area.  I could sit in lounge chair in the shade and be right at water's edge--I could actually read a magazine with toddler/preK kids playing in water (I put life jacket on, in case they ventured too far--but they really didn't need them).   
They also have a separate small "waterpark" which is a 1-2 feet deep very large, clover-shaped "baby" pool with waterworks type things-- squirters-pipe shower, etc, in the middle.  It is gated all around and lounge chairs and tables and chairs.  My kids spent hours there playing with my little ponies, etc.  It is never crowded.  We took lots of "picnic" lunches there.
Beach is a short stroller walk down a shaded back street to a quiet, residential part of the beach (no toilets there), or you can take free hourly shuttle to public Coligny area.  There is also putt-putt right across street from Waterside and you can stroller walk there easily.
It is a 1 in 4 trade rule and we traded 2X and loved it so (mainly b/c of pool area) that we want to come back every year, so we bought one (resale).  It is one of the FEW places with kids this age that I (the Mom) was actually able to relax with the kids and have a "vacation" as well.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't hold your breath on waiting for the kids to want to participate in kids club.  Mine never did even through high school.  Maybe it is because with two same sex (boys), they were just happy hanging out together.


----------



## elaine (Feb 14, 2007)

*kids club--when mine hit 4-5+ they loved them*

at 2-3 yrs old, I had to stay the whole time for "Mom's Day out."  I figured at least we were out of the house. Now we don't use them, b/c with 3 kids at $50-75+ per kid per day, it is just too $$.  But they really LOVE the hour or two structured activities that many TS offer.


----------



## CMF (Feb 16, 2007)

*Thank you all.*

Elaine - I was more interested in visiting different areas and not a different resort in the same area.  We'll be at Hilton Head in a couple of months and will most likely return to Hilton Head.  But, knowing me, I'll do my best to trade into an ocean front Marriott every time.

Matt - I hope I never have to rent a beach house.  I want to use my timeshare weeks that are bought and paid for.  But, a beach house will be the only way to go a BIG family gathering - maybe someday . . .?

Avery - There don't seem to be any real nice Cape Cod resorts. I'll keep reading the reviews and see if there is something that catches my eye.  Lake Placid did not occur to me so I'll have to look into it.

With these suggestion and the places that I already had on my list, it seems that I will not have to venture west until 2009 at least.

Thanks!
Charles


----------



## Avery (Feb 16, 2007)

CMF said:


> Avery - There don't seem to be any real nice Cape Cod resorts. I'll keep reading the reviews and see if there is something that catches my eye.  Lake Placid did not occur to me so I'll have to look into it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Charles



Charles, there are no Five Star resorts, true. If you are looking for Marriott-type resorts, definitely nothing. The Cape is too "quaint" for that. No "destination resorts," or big places with lots of amenities. The Cape is more of an area experience, "resorts" will be smaller and more standard... maybe not what you're looking for with kids that young.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2007)

You'll find that there is a huge difference in quality between nicer beach houses and the timeshares on OBX.  

I own two timeshares and with ACs, they can get up to 5 weeks with my lock off.  I'd still never stay in a timeshare at OBX when I can get a house.  Of course money isn't my biggest motivator.  I just like having my own place when at OBX.  I have a totally different spin on things for Hilton Head.  There, I'll take Grande Ocean any day.



CMF said:


> Matt - I hope I never have to rent a beach house.  I want to use my timeshare weeks that are bought and paid for.  But, a beach house will be the only way to go a BIG family gathering - maybe someday . . .?


----------



## jeanmueller (Feb 18, 2007)

St. Augustine is a neat place to visit.  They have a large walled fort from the 1600s (?)  that kids would like.  They also have a historic village area with docents recreating how people lived and worked in the early years of the city's history.  Another spot features the old jail and an Indian museum.  We have taken the sightseeing train many times and most of the guides are interesting.  Kids love the alligator farm, especially at feeding time.  There are many shops and restaurants and it is a good walking town.  The beach and outlet malls are nearby.  St. Augustine used to be THE destination for wealthy citizens from the northeast, as that was as far as Henry Flagler had built the first railroad into Florida, thus there are many beautiful buildings that once served as luxurious hotels.  One of those is now a college, Flagler College, another is the Lightner Museum and another has been restored to a gorgeous hotel, the Santa Monica.  With a bit of imagination, St. Augustine has somewhat of a European feel, with a funky beach attitude.


----------



## Dutchess42 (Feb 20, 2007)

I second St. Augustine.

And How about Savannah?


----------



## CMF (Feb 21, 2007)

*Change of plans.*

We are heading west after all.  I'll start looking for Sedona 2008 weeks in June of this year.  Hopefully, I'll bag the Hyatt.

But, this thread has been fruitful.  St. Augustine seems like a nice place for a first small city getaway.  Also, I found some nice resort in Maine, Vermont, and upstate New York, e.g., Lake Placid and or Lake George, that I would like to visit  in the not too distant future.

We are trying to spend two weeks in Sedona, one week in Orlando, and the fourth week is still undecided.  if all goes well, I'll be able to pull this off with the two weeks I own.

Thanks all!
Charles


----------



## acesgame (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you thought of Gatlinburg, TN?  If you want mountains, it is beautiful.  There is lots to do...shopping, music shows, scenery, putt-putt, dollywood, dixie stampede, horseback riding, river rafting, the aquarium etc, etc, etc.  I have to say that the times we were there we stayed at westgate smokey mountains.  The resort is beautiful but I don't remember many activities.  then again, we don't travel with kids and there is so much to see when there we are seldom at our resort.


----------

